# Teaching the Doctrines of Grace



## caddy (Mar 25, 2007)

Guys

I have plans to teach the doctrines of Grace the next couple of weeks to our younger H.S. Boys. They are mostly 15-16, a couple 17 year olds. I have touched on certain aspects of this a couple of times. I have numerous books and sources, but Just looking to you guys on any helpful outlines and resources for teaching these concepts.

Appreciate the input.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 26, 2007)

Outline it to them this way:

G - God's Sovereingty in all aspects of human history (including election). 

R - Radical corruption (self-explanatory).

A - Accomplishing Grace (God's grace accomplishes what He intends it to do).

C - Complete Atonement (self-explanatory).

E - Enduring Preservation and Perseverance (self-explanatory).


Bible starts with God, we should too.


----------



## caddy (Mar 26, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Outline it to them this way:
> 
> G - God's Sovereingty in all aspects of human history (including election).
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely Joshua...! Thanks man

[email protected]


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Mar 26, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Outline it to them this way:
> 
> G - God's Sovereingty in all aspects of human history (including election).
> 
> ...



That is fantastic.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 26, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Outline it to them this way:
> 
> G - God's Sovereingty in all aspects of human history (including election).
> 
> ...



This is excellent! Any chance you have the Scripture proofs for these handy?


----------



## caddy (Mar 26, 2007)

No problem and no hurry. Thanks Joshua.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 26, 2007)

Ground your understanding of the doctrines of grace in the doctrines of the Trinity, Incarnation, and covenant. It's a great way to review more basic doctrine and it ties the whole TULIP system together. 

For instance, to teach total depravity or highlight it's necessity, teach why Christ, who was fully God, became fully man. Why did we need a second Adam? 

Or to teach perserverance, point out how it is grounded in the perfect intercession of Christ for his people, and the all-powerful working of God the Holy Spirit. If man cannot persevere, then the Father has failed to answer the prayers of his beloved Son, or the Son failed to keep those the Father gave him, or the Spirit failed to bring that work to completion and so failed to do what the Father and Son sent Him to do. 

Remember the pastoral history behind these doctrines. They are not just academic points of doctrine but are taught to us in the Scriptures to teach us our ultimate need of Christ and to bolster our confidence that He can save us completely despite all the opposition against (and within) us.


----------



## caddy (Mar 26, 2007)

*This is good !*


How to Teach and Preach "Calvinism"​

Written by: Piper, John Posted on: 06/19/2006​

Category: Theology​

Source: http://www.desiringgod.org​
July 4, 1998

1. Be rigorously textual in all your expositions and explanations and defenses of Calvinistic teachings. Make it a textual issue every time, not a logic issue or an experience issue.

2. Don't be strident but gentle. Assume that working these great issues through to conviction may take years and that being in process is OK.

3. Speak of your own brokenness in regard to these things and how they are precious to you and why and how they minister to your soul and help you live your life.

4. Make Spurgeon and Whitefield your models rather than Owen or Calvin, because the former were evangelists and won many people to Christ in a way that is nearer to our own day.

5. Be an evangelist and a missions mobilizer so that the criticism that Calvinism dulls a passion for the lost is put to silence.

6. Work the five points out from the "I" in tulip not the "U". That is, show people that they don't really want to take final credit for their coming to Christ. They don't want to stand before God at the judgment day and respond to the question, "Why did you believe and others with your opportunities didn't?" with the answer, "Well, I guess I was smarter, or more spiritual." They want to say, "By grace I was brought to faith." Which is "irresistible grace." That is, grace that triumphs over all resistance in the end.

7. Out rejoice your critics. The one who knows and rests in the sovereign grace of God should be the happiest saint. Don't be a sour or glum or hostile false advertisement for the glory of God's grace. Praise it. Rejoice in it. And don't let that be a show. Do it in your closet until it is spilling over in the pulpit and the commons.

8. Don't ride hobbyhorses that aren't in the text. Preach exegetically, explaining and applying what is in the text. If it sounds Arminian, let it sound Arminian. Trust the text and the people will trust you to be faithful to the text.

9. Avoid theological jargon that is not in the text. The word "Calvinism" is probably not helpful. "Doctrines of grace" may not do it either. Just stick with what is there in the text, or come up with some new striking phrases that will cause the people to wonder and be excited.

10. Tell stories and experiences from biography and from the lives of living saints that illustrate their dependence on the sovereignty of God. Especially stories related to missions and evangelism and holiness of life.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 26, 2007)

*Doctrines of Grace*

Try http://wicketgate.org/5points/5points.html


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 26, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> This is excellent! Any chance you have the Scripture proofs for these handy?



I do! I do!

But let me approach this slightly differently.

Instead of approaching scripture as a bunch of proof texts, you want to demonstrate that the teaching you're going into is the general pattern of scripture.

For example, on God's Sovereignty, you want to spend time in Isaiah 40-49 - especially 45-48, showing how God works all things - from the small things (a bird of prey) to the larger things (a wise man from a far off land). 

You want to spend time in Gen. 45:3-8 and 50:20 as well. Establish the fact of God's Sovereignty in all areas of human life through these passages.

THEN bring folks over to Romans 8:28. 

Establish the pattern as a 'story' of sorts - and move from there.

Do the same with man's corruption - start at the garden, go through the genealogies and show that no matter how long all those folks lived - they DIED, Psalm 14, Jer. 17:9-11 and all of the other related passages on Total Depravity.... and THEN take them to Romans 3:10-18 to summarize it all.

Use that as a springboard to jump into election. Their understanding of all things in history working for God's ultimate glory has already been established, so election - both as a necessary action to save men (because of their corruption) and as a natural occurence in God's plan to have Himself be glorified (Romans 9:17-23).


----------



## caddy (Mar 26, 2007)

Excellent

Thanks Guys


----------

